# 1959 Ferguson TO-35 Hydraulics



## Gary Ostendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi all I am new to the forum. Hope I am posting in the correct area. Having a little trouble with the hydraulics. Appears there is quite a bit of knowledge here
With no implements attached, the draft lever in the up position, position control lever can be up or down. As soon as I start the tractor the arms raise to the top. Only way to get them down is shut the tractor off and stand on the draw bar.
With the draft lever in the down position, position control up, the arms will raise. 
If I leave draft lever down and move position control to "Response Fast" area the arms wil lower on their own.
In the past I just left the draft lever up, and all seemed to work ok. Do I have a problem? Where should the draft lever be positioned when not in use? Thanks Gary


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum! Do you have the owner/operator's manual for your tractor? It would tell you about which position draft mode is. I'm not knowledgeable on your tractor in particular, but you will not normally want the lift in draft mode. That's useful mostly when digging. Hang on and before long someone who knows about your MF will help I'm sure.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Use the position control lever to raise and lower just about every implement that does not require feedback from a ground engaging implement to maintain constant depth. When using non-ground engaging implements (mowers, scraper blades, etc), leave the draft control lever in raised position and use the position control only. 

When you're using a ground engaging implement, plow, ripper, or three point disc use the draft control lever only, with the position control lever in the raised position. 

The draft control lever is used to set, sense, and maintain depth (draft) for your ground engaging implements.

Never use both at the same time. Using the draft control lever to raise and lower heavy implements will cause the draft control valve linkages to constantly be adjusting for any perceived depth feedback. This is hard on the valves, the linkage, and can create premature wear on the piston from hydraulic oscillation in the three point linkage piston as it attempts to sense the ground engagement requirement.

The draft control will not normally raise loads heavy enough to be at the upper limits of the three point system's capabilities. The position control function is used to transport ground engaging implements, and has more lift capacity.


----------



## Gary Ostendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum! Do you have the owner/operator's manual for your tractor? It would tell you about which position draft mode is. I'm not knowledgeable on your tractor in particular, but you will not normally want the lift in draft mode. That's useful mostly when digging. Hang on and before long someone who knows about your MF will help I'm sure.


Thank you so much. I do have a shop manual but not the owners manual. I'll start looking for the operators manual. Maybe that will enlighten me.


----------



## Gary Ostendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Use the position control lever to raise and lower just about every implement that does not require feedback from a ground engaging implement to maintain constant depth. When using non-ground engaging implements (mowers, scraper blades, etc), leave the draft control lever in raised position and use the position control only.
> 
> When you're using a ground engaging implement, plow, ripper, or three point disc use the draft control lever only, with the position control lever in the raised position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Ostendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you for your response, however I am a little confused. With a bush hog in use, the draft control lever in the up position, all works fine. The weight of the implement lowers the arms as they should. Without the bush hog and a draw bar installed, as soon as I start the tractor the arms raise to the top. Doesn't matter if the position control lever is up or down. Only way to get them down is shut the tractor off and stand on the draw bar. However, I can lower the draft control lever, and lower the position control lever about 2/3 way down and the draw bar will lower on its own. Something changed this never worked this way in the past. I always left the draft control lever up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

I have never used my tractor (Ford 2000) for plowing or anything else where draft control would be useful. However a several months ago I read my operator's manual section on draft control to make sure I had it disabled. Through trial and error with an implement on, I found I needed the position control fully up and tractor running when I moved the draft control to the fully up position and now operate in that setting full time. The manual should confirm what is normal operation and how to check fluid level.
Here is a link to purchase your operator's manual: https://www.amazon.com/Massey-Fergu...31826841&sr=8-1&keywords=TO35+operator+manual
The manual is probably offered in other places, but this is where I bought mine. Before you spend money or tear into the tractor, I suggest you confirm the level, type and condition of the fluid. If not clear, change it out as a first step....if you end up needed to empty the reservoir for repairs, save the containers, it can be reused.
One last thought: At 60 years of age, have the filter or filters in your hydraulics ever been changed? Although yours is MF and mine a Ford, they have a common heritage and the quantity of parts and pieces that have carried over from that common heritage is amazing. 
I am not a mechanic and I know it. My 2000 is going to the mechanic after my August tractor show to change my hydraulic filters and put a new seal on the pto shaft.
I will message one of the members about your thread, I think he can help you diagnose more than I can.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

The reason I put a lot of emphasis on the hydraulic fluid is because shortly after I got my 2000, the position control lever became hard to move and seemed all but frozen in place. I attempted to check the fluid and found the check port to be painted in (tractor had been painted 8 years prior) It was full but milky. I changed out the fluid and control lever freed up immediately....I think crisis averted.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Gary Ostendorf said:


> Thank you for your response, however I am a little confused. With a bush hog in use, the draft control lever in the up position, all works fine. The weight of the implement lowers the arms as they should. Without the bush hog and a draw bar installed, as soon as I start the tractor the arms raise to the top. Doesn't matter if the position control lever is up or down. Only way to get them down is shut the tractor off and stand on the draw bar. However, I can lower the draft control lever, and lower the position control lever about 2/3 way down and the draw bar will lower on its own. Something changed this never worked this way in the past. I always left the draft control lever up.


The springs eventually fail and require replacement or adjustment. In your repair manual is a section on adjusting the internal linkage of the draft control. The TO 35 and 35 use the same mechanism, here is how to adjust the 35: http://vintagetractorengineer.com/2011/02/setting-lever-springs-for-mf35-hydraulics/


----------



## Gary Ostendorf (Jul 16, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The springs eventually fail and require replacement or adjustment. In your repair manual is a section on adjusting the internal linkage of the draft control. The TO 35 and 35 use the same mechanism, here is how to adjust the 35: http://vintagetractorengineer.com/2011/02/setting-lever-springs-for-mf35-hydraulics/


Wow, This is great exactly what I needed THANK YOU!


----------

